# R35GTR servicing + Consult 3



## [email protected] M/S (Feb 16, 2002)

Hi , We are well known around here for our work on the 32/33/34GTR Skylines and all the 2wd Skylines. We saw our 1st 32GTR in 1990, I think we are one of the longest serving supporters of this forum.

We have had our Consult 3 for a while now so we are now in the position to service the latest GTR and the 370Z vehicles.

We are based just off of Junction 6 of the M25 so very easy for people around the M25 and in the South East of the UK.

Any questions please ask away , I hope to have a service schedule up on our website very soon and listed on here soon.


thanks

Mark


----------

